# PS/2 Keyboard on Intel Board



## Albert Stefanov (Mar 16, 2015)

I have an Intel DG35EC board.
I can use USB keyboards but not PS/2 ones.
I can't even start the installer with PS/2 keyboard.
I can press Enter while the bootloader from the CD shows but then it stops working.
How to fix this?

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 11.2.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

Just a shot in the dark here, but are there any settings in your motherboard BIOS with an option for USB Emulation or similar setting? I had an older Intel board a few years back with the option. It had to be turned off for a PS/2 keyboard to work past the boot loader. This was with FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE however so I don't know if this it still valid on newer releases of FreeBSD.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2015)

What is "FreeBSD 11.2" exactly? FreeBSD 11 is not out yet as an official release, the head branch aka 11-CURRENT is there but it doesn't use any minor versions in its version numbers.


----------



## Albert Stefanov (Mar 18, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a shot in the dark here, but are there any settings in your motherboard BIOS with an option for USB Emulation or similar setting? I had an older Intel board a few years back with the option. It had to be turned off for a PS/2 keyboard to work past the boot loader. This was with FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE however so I don't know if this it still valid on newer releases of FreeBSD.


Yes, it has and it's enabled. I'll try disabling and running the installer again.



kpa said:


> What is "FreeBSD 11.2" exactly? FreeBSD 11 is not out yet as an official release, the head branch aka 11-CURRENT is there but it doesn't use any minor versions in its version numbers.


I don't know. I have downloaded it from the official server (http://freebsd.org) some time ago. I'll install the official 10.1 version after following the tip for disabling USB emulation.

EDIT: Disabled USB Legacy, after connecting the USB Keyboard it's detected as kbd2 and ukbd1. Using the 10.1-RELEASE disk1. The PS/2 keyboard works but can't send anything to the computer. (pressing the scroll/caps lock on the USB one lights up the revelant LED on the legacy one)


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, 

Did you have both a USB as well as a PS/2 keyboard attached while booting? If so, try booting with the PS/2 keyboard only with the BIOS USB Legacy setting off.


----------



## Albert Stefanov (Mar 19, 2015)

I boot with the PS/2 keyboard attached only. I've connected the USB keyboard after the PS/2 one stopped working and it was detected as kbd2. The PS/2 is detected and accepts when the Num/Scroll/Caps lock is pressed from the USB one.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2015)

That's very odd. Unfortunately I no longer have any PS/2 devices around to test so I'm not sure what else to offer, sorry. This seems like a bug to me however. If no one else has any ideas you can try asking this question on the FreeBSD mailing list and/or file a Bug Report.


----------



## Albert Stefanov (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for the information, I can alternatively use the USB keyboard but it hasn't a numeric pad which makes me type slower. I can file a bug report and wait for an answer.


----------



## svserge (Apr 1, 2015)

Many people have the same problem with PS/2 mouse.

How we can report the problem to developers?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2015)

svserge said:


> How we can report the problem to developers?


By submitting a bug report.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------

